# Ithma's Triplets - new pics 5/15



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I posted the birthing in the waiting section. It was a bit tricky, but we managed. NEVER thought she'd have twins! But explains why her appetite hasn't been great, and why she was laying down ALL the time and staying off to herself and not wanting to be with the others.

This is when I knew there was a problem. I went in 2x to try and figure out where the other leg was at, but she wouldn't stand still long enough for me to find it, so I had my daughter get my husband up. 









I held her, and he went in and find the leg was bent and it was an angle that had her lodged in there. But once he pulled it forward, she delivered without a problem


















Almost an hour passed before she had the other two, a buck, then a doe. Once the bubble was out it all happened very fast, and that last doeling was a HUGE surprise! We've never had triplets before and weren't expecting any!




























The girls  









Ithma, her babies and my youngest daughter









The first born got her tummy full and was napping 









The buckling is BIG and looks just like his daddy!


















The girls checking each other out









They were born around 1:40 and 2:40pm.

Around 7pm before it got too dark my son held them for some pictures 

Buckling


















2nd doeling - paint 




































The first doe/smallest had a runny eye, but I think it was because we'd put down some bedding, and the dust was irritating it. I'll keep an eye on it, but don't recall seeing it bothering her when we last checked an hour ago.


















One more of the paint doe


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

They are soooo cute! :drool: I love your pictures!


----------



## Goat Mom (May 1, 2012)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

Congratulations! They are adorable.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

Look at that lazy butt...laying down eating!! Love it..congrats! Hope you have more trips so i can drool over your pics


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

Thanks  LOL yep she was just wanting to lay down and eat! The bucklings back legs are so out of sync he is spread eagle back there when he nurses LOL He'll straighten out, so I am not worried  Ithma's udder got really HUGE last night, so all of them pretty much have to get down on their knees to nurse now. I remember the night before last thinking her udder was HUGE, the biggest I'd ever seen it. But seeing it at my 1am check, whew!

And thanks for the kind comments on the pics  I'm hoping if it's not an all out rainy day tomorrow I can get them outside for a little while, it's hard to get pics in the stall with the lighting.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

They are super cute :greengrin: I love the buckling  Grats :thumbup:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

So cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

I can not believe I am just no seeing this. Congrats on triplets, just keep a close eye on the little girl or you may end up with a Cindy like me. I am so glad you FINALLY got your paint doeling. I am really excited to see how they grow. Big bang is giving you some awesome kids.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

CONGRATS! They are simply gorgeous and wonderful pictures as always! Thank you for sharing I love to see your "glimpses of farm life" :greengrin:


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

Beautiful pictures. I'm glad everything turned out all right. Lovely kids too.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

Thanks so much!  So far so good! Roger - that is exactly what I told my husband and kids, that we need to watch the little one closely to make sure she doesn't get pushed aside. So far she is doing great, and Ithma seems to call her to the teat before the others.

I just got done taking the 4-H doelings for a health cert/tagging site and Ithma has diarrhea  I think she ate a bit too much grain - more than she is used to, temp is fine, so I gave her some probios. If it's not better later this evening I'll give her some pepto. 
They are outside in the backyard, babies seem so happy to get outside! I may try to get some pictures, although between getting some icky mama poo on them and the yellow baby poo....LOL


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

GORGEOUS!! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

So adorable...congrats....    :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

Candace...they are absolutely ADORABLE!   

Beautiful pics too! :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

Thanks  They are doing great so far, and so very sweet! The buckling comes up to us to check us out, and of course I can't resist picking him up and giving him kisses and cuddling with him and he seems content with that  His legs are still bending funny, but another day or two and he'll be good, he's so long legged I can't imagine how squished he must have been! Once they were dried off I couldn't get over how big they are! 
The runny eyes are a thing of the past, I am sure it's from the dust when I put down clean bedding. 
Ithma wasn't eating hay and just eating grain and it caused a tummy ache, so I put some from a different bale in her stall and she was eating it up.

We got them outside for about an hour yesterday, they were loving it. Rained all day today so everyone was stuck inside. Hopefully the rain subsides so they can go out for a while tomorrow. I can't wait to get them outside and follow them around with my camera


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Ithma's Triplets*

Thought I'd update just for the fun of it. The triplets are doing great so far, they are 4 days old and got to spend all day outside. They had a lot of fun, although they can go under and through the wooden gate next to our deck...LOL They were doing that yesterday afternoon when we had them out for a while. Every time I looked out the back door one or two or all of them were playing on the steps while mama tried to coax them back over to her LOL

I put a piece of OSB in front of the gate, so far no escapes since then!

Here are some pictures from this morning, I didn't get much time outside with them, but I could lose a whole day just watching, and visiting with them 

I'm officially claiming her as MINE :laugh: But the kids can help name her. I have been wanting a paint. Last year our last born was a paint - buckling! This year our last spring kid is a paint! But instead a doeling 









The first born doeling she's smaller, but not much, I love her coloring









The buckling is soooo much like his daddy. 









Buckling and first born doeling 































































The girls


----------



## LuvMyNDG's (Jul 17, 2011)

You are so talented, I would love to be able to do what you do. You really do take the most beautiful pictures, thank you for sharing :thumb: 

Also, the babies are gorgeous!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Candice I don't know how you could ever leave them to get anything done. They are all so unique in their own ways. Little girl has that awesome front brown leg, the boy has that cool looking roaning on the back of his neck, and do I really need to talk about that paint girl????? Last year when we got Cashmere I had to finally put my foot down and start claiming some of the goats. I mean I do pay for them LOL. I think it is only fair you get to claim and name her. You did get rid of Trouble so you need a new baby. If only you were closer so we could trade goats all the time to bring in different blood lines. Brown leg would be coming to my house. I will not even think of asking for your paint girl LOL. Big bang has done some amazing things to your herd so fast. I has got to be hard deciding who stays and who goes this year. I am going to have a terrible time next year. I am stopping myself and I am not aloud to keep or buy anymore does until I sell one first. I can not guarantee that is going to work but I will sure try it. I know who needs to go but I am not sure I am ready to let them go. LOL Good luck with all your kids. *Sorry for typing a book*


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are beautiful! Love the paint doe!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!
Roger I totally understand, it's going to be hard to decide who stays and who goes. We said 5-6 does at the most and we have 7 doelings and 3 adult does! Then Bang and the little boy. 
I told my husband and the kids I am claiming the paint doe LOL We're thinking about calling her Mimsy. Haven't come up with a name for the other doe and the buck yet. I am definitely very happy with Big Bang's kids, they are a huge improvement over our last buck. Trouble's buckling was very very nice, and I think this buckling is going to be just as nice if not nicer  He's all legs right now, and so very sweet.
The paint doe and the buck run up to greet us, and proceed with nibbling our pant legs LOL I think they are going to be very friendly. The smaller doe w/brown leg is a little more shy, but she'll come around, and she's not much smaller now, she's really grown a lot.

Definitely a shame we don't live closer Roger, it would be fun to trade goats and for your nieces and my kids to show together.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

That would be soooo fun.


----------

